# need some ideas for new rims



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i need some ideas for new rims for the sentra. the ones i have now take me too long to clean so i would like something more simple. just not sure which ones would look right on my car.
besides, im going to get tired of the blingy ones i have now and will want something new. 
i will be getting them in a couple of years or early next year seeing how funds will do. i won’t be able to afford for a while.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> besides, im going to get tired of the blingy ones i have now and will want something new.


you have no idea how happy that satement makes me! if your low on funds the se-r wheels are great! i got mine for 250 including tires 15lb each great to clean. just paint them or powder coat them and they look increadablecheck this out 
powder coated a super high gloss black


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

those are kind of what i had in mind. just nice basic ones and 250 is extremely affordable. but i have 17 inch tires and they are brand new. would i have to get new tires along with it?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

You could always get the Mr7 in gunmetal. They are plan, and easy to clean!

My brother got the Mr3 on his Alty and it looks hot..I had them on my car for awhile also. I used to own a pair of Mr7 in white.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

thanks for the inputs so far.

where would be good places to look? if they are that affordable then i can probably get them early as next month or so.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Mr7? or ser rims


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

the ones you're talking about and also the one that pete was talkin about. im not sure what the Mr series looks like. im also looking for good prices as well.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

18' chrome $570 shipped









17' is 299+89shipping









17' same price as above white


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

they also have silver


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

nice  (500 is kind of too much though)

(wonderin how they would look on my ride)...


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> nice  (500 is kind of too much though)
> 
> (wonderin how they would look on my ride)...



try the se-r.net classifieds...they have oem se-l wheels.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> 18' chrome $570 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The official wheel of ricers everywhere!!


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

www.sr20forum.com someone is always sellin rims


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> The official wheel of ricers everywhere!!


There pretty good n lite


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> those are kind of what i had in mind. just nice basic ones and 250 is extremely affordable. but i have 17 inch tires and they are brand new. would i have to get new tires along with it?


the se-r wheels are 15in so yes you will need new tires if you don't get wheels with some already on them. and the mr-7's you can buy at pep-boys :thumbdwn: i personally dont like them all that much and from what i remember they are relatively heavy. i have 205/50/15 sized tires on mine and couldn't be happier. also the se-r wheels are unique because only Nissans have them no f'ing civic has it lol


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> the se-r wheels are 15in so yes you will need new tires if you don't get wheels with some already on them. and the mr-7's you can buy at pep-boys :thumbdwn: i personally dont like them all that much and from what i remember they are relatively heavy. i have 205/50/15 sized tires on mine and couldn't be happier. also the se-r wheels are unique because only Nissans have them no f'ing civic has it lol



Amen, Brother! :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Amen, Brother! :cheers:


THATS IT! :waving: ............................your on my favorites list :thumbup: lol. it seems you have the exact same tastes as me................just a smidgen more $ :cheers:


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

oh, so i would have to get new tires then if they are different size than what i have now (i have 17's). the se-r's in the first picture looked really nice. look easy to clean something like that would make the sentra look nicer on the outside. im looking further into those...
but still lookin for a good price.
thanks again for the help.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> oh, so i would have to get new tires then if they are different size than what i have now (i have 17's). the se-r's in the first picture looked really nice. look easy to clean something like that would make the sentra look nicer on the outside. im looking further into those...
> but still lookin for a good price.
> thanks again for the help.



Someones selling a set here with tires for $350 in the classifieds.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> THATS IT! :waving: ............................your on my favorites list :thumbup: lol. it seems you have the exact same tastes as me................just a smidgen more $ :cheers:



:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> ....also the se-r wheels are unique because only Nissans have them no f'ing civic has it lol


you are incorrect sir ... i know of 2 civics and 1 integra that run on B14 SE-R rims ... hahahah .. they must be good if honda guys want em too :thumbup: 



ladychari701 said:


> oh, so i would have to get new tires then if they are different size than what i have now (i have 17's). the se-r's in the first picture looked really nice. look easy to clean something like that would make the sentra look nicer on the outside. im looking further into those...
> but still lookin for a good price.
> thanks again for the help.


werent you at the mossy show? me and my car were there .. you shouda checked it out cuz we got the same color car :thumbup: 

heres mine .. SE-R wheels painted Dupilcolor Graphite


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> you are incorrect sir ... i know of 2 civics and 1 integra that run on B14 SE-R rims ... hahahah .. they must be good if honda guys want em too :thumbup:
> 
> 
> werent you at the mossy show? me and my car were there .. you shouda checked it out cuz we got the same color car :thumbup:
> ...


I seen a Saturn with a set over the weekend and a Civic hatchback with a set a few years ago! :loser:


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

seems like everyone wants em, lol. 
i like them myself though.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> you are incorrect sir ... i know of 2 civics and 1 integra that run on B14 SE-R rims ... hahahah .. they must be good if honda guys want em too :thumbup:
> 
> 
> werent you at the mossy show? me and my car were there .. you shouda checked it out cuz we got the same color car :thumbup:
> ...



i was there but i got there kinda late - like an hour till closing, lol. i didn't see your car though. i didn't walk all the way to the back.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Someones selling a set here with tires for $350 in the classifieds.


im about to go check that area out anyway.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> im about to go check that area out anyway.



These wheels are callin your name!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

lol, i just sent a pm to the person a moment ago.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> lol, i just sent a pm to the person a moment ago.



Excellent...(J/k) :thumbup: 

Welcome to the b14 se-r wheel club!! :cheers:


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

thanks  
but im upset because geocities keeps working on and off! i posted pictures of the nissan car show here and a beach picture but they keep going on and off.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Excellent...(J/k) :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to the b14 se-r wheel club!! :cheers:


OUT........STANDING! we have a club..........blah..........dow! :thumbup: here is the classifides section for wheels and tires from www.sr20deforum.com i see a good many for sale :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> OUT........STANDING! we have a club..........blah..........dow! :thumbup: here is the classifides section for wheels and tires from www.sr20deforum.com i see a good many for sale :thumbup:



Anyone else wanna join!! :cheers:


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i have alot of looking to do. lol.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> i have alot of looking to do. lol.


YOU WILL BE PART OF THE OEM SE-R WHEEL CLUB...RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!!! :thumbup: 

j/k! Exactly what style are you looking for?


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

5 or 6 spoke ones are good for me. i prefer non chrome, but i have seen some nice chrome ones as well. and of course, less spokes mean easy cleaning of the wheels and less pain in my back. the car would look nicer with simple rims also. i don't have alot of money, but i do know that these wheels i got now have to go. im wondering if i can sell them...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you can sell anything on ebay. try using the tactak of the woman selling her cheating bf wheels off of his f-150. they were chrome and she took the pics neked and you could see her reflection in them lol im j/k but yes im sure you could sell them.................find some civic forum :thumbup:


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i don't know if anyone will want them. i already scraped one small edge on one of them when i turned too close to the curb to avoid hitting another car. and the pain of cleaning them. tedious.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> i don't know if anyone will want them. i already scraped one small edge on one of them when i turned too close to the curb to avoid hitting another car. and the pain of cleaning them. tedious.



Sell them to some ricer in El Cajon!! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> i don't know if anyone will want them. i already scraped one small edge on one of them when i turned too close to the curb to avoid hitting another car. and the pain of cleaning them. tedious.


In all seriousness I can nearly grantee you can sell them


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i'll try - whoever gets em, good luck! lol.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> i'll try - whoever gets em, good luck! lol.



If you get the se-r wheels, just get a lip, se-l side skirts and a 98 rear bumper. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> If you get the se-r wheels, just get a lip, se-l side skirts and a 98 rear bumper. :thumbup:


that would look nice, also to be unique you can paint the lower half on the 98 rear black, kinda like a grand prix


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> that would look nice, also to be unique you can paint the lower half on the 98 rear black, kinda like a grand prix


How about, no!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

my bumper (98) on a 200sx with the bottom cap painted black its photo shop of course but you get the idea


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> my bumper (98) on a 200sx with the bottom cap painted black its photo shop of course but you get the idea


Looks fairly decent. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Looks fairly decent. :thumbup:


i dont have the balls to do it but i have a silver car and with the black wheels, antenna, badges, i think it would look very good.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i dont have the balls to do it but i have a silver car and with the black wheels, antenna, badges, i think it would look very good.



You wouldn't be able to see it from a distance. It will look like somethings missing.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> You wouldn't be able to see it from a distance. It will look like somethings missing.


true well idk. hopefully i will be joining the rankes of 200sxdom


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

hmmmm. i wanted to get my car repainted blue and that nasty dent in the back has gotta go. what rims and bumpers would look good on blue cars?
nice picture  
i didn't know other model bumpers could fit on other model cars. i thought the same model has to match the same car.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> hmmmm. i wanted to get my car repainted blue and that nasty dent in the back has gotta go. what rims and bumpers would look good on blue cars?
> nice picture
> i didn't know other model bumpers could fit on other model cars. i thought the same model has to match the same car.



As long as it's a 95-99 sentra or 200SX, the parts are interchangeable. As far as bumpers and rims go, do you want a street or aggressive look?


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

how does agressive look? right now, my car looks pretty ordinary. 

*(by the way, i posted nissan car show pics here in san diego at the regional section, they are working today).


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> how does agressive look? right now, my car looks pretty ordinary.
> 
> *(by the way, i posted nissan car show pics here in san diego at the regional section, they are working today).



My car is considered street. No big rims or body kit. Carbon fiber and oem parts.

Aggressive is considered to be body kits, big rims, and carbon fiber parts.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

im not even sure at this point.
im now unsure of kits because the front stock bumper is in good shape, i was hoping to just get a lip kit. but the back bumper is in bad shape though it dosn't look like it from far away. i also need side skirts, so i guess a whole kit may have to do.
i'll take pics of the bumpers tommarow and put them here.
i just wanted to make the bumpers look pretty along with the rest of the car, that's all. if im going to change the back, then might as well change the front too.
the wheels i have now are big enough and need to be more on the simple side. so im going for basic ones.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> im not even sure at this point.
> im now unsure of kits because the front stock bumper is in good shape, i was hoping to just get a lip kit. but the back bumper is in bad shape though it dosn't look like it from far away. i also need side skirts, so i guess a whole kit may have to do.
> i'll take pics of the bumpers tommarow and put them here.
> i just wanted to make the bumpers look pretty along with the rest of the car, that's all. if im going to change the back, then might as well change the front too.
> the wheels i have now are big enough and need to be more on the simple side. so im going for basic ones.


Calm down....you do not have to replace the whole front bumper, just get the add on lip from Stillen and that part is done. For the rear bumper, replace it with the oem 98 rear bumper and that part is done. Get the oem se-l side skirts and you're done with the body except for paint. After all of that is done, lower it and get a new set of wheels. If you like the oem se-l bronze wheels, then get those. After that start getting your small interior and exterior accessories. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

that seems like a nicely planned idea. my ideas were all mixed up. PM for ya.


----------

